# Chief of Police Darrell Allen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chief of Police*
*Darrell L. Allen*
Marlin Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Tuesday, November 10, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 43

*Tour:* 21 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 11/1/2015

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Chief of Police Darrell Allen succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained 10 days earlier while struggling with a subject inside of a club at 301 East Avenue B in Temple, Texas.

Chief Allen and another Marlin Police Department officer were working a secondary employment assignment at the club when Chief Allen attempted to arrest a subject for creating a disturbance at approximately 1:20 am. The man produced a handgun and shot Chief Allen in the face as the two struggled.

The subject was arrested by the other Marlin police officer and a Temple Police Department officer took the man into custody.

Chief Allen was transported to Baylor Scott & White Hospital where he remained until succumbing to the wound on November 10th, 2015.

Chief Allen had served in law enforcement for 21 years. He was survived by his wife and children










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Marlin Police Department
101 Fortune Street
Marlin, TX 76661

Phone: (254) 883-9255

Read more: Chief of Police Darrell L. Allen


----------

